
Ask: As a solo developer, how can I keep focused on solving business problems? - gitgud
Most times, when I&#x27;m trying to write functionality into a system, I get distracted by details of implementation which don&#x27;t really matter to the end user.<p>I know it&#x27;s a bit vague, but what are some ways to stay focused on coding valuable features to the end user. Specifically when you&#x27;re working solo.
======
kristoft
One think that I could understand to the time - there are no “hacks” in such
kind of situations. There is no special routine that can keep you focused just
by doing this routine. One thing we can do is constantly remind ourselves what
we are doing and why. Every time you gonna start implementing new feature,
make requirements and a plan. “I need my users to be able to log into the
system. I’m gonna create login form, add empty-field checks and make request
to the api”. Follow the plan, make it just work, deliver. Improve if needed.
And don’t forget to always remind all of this to yourself, this is the only
key - always working to be better. It’s hard, but there is no other way :)

------
Cypher
Have a customer to tell you want he wants and then make it happen and give it
to him. If he is happy you're done and find someone else to sell it too and if
he isn't happy you fix it. Repeat until bill gates pats you on the back. But
you better hurry because he is like almost 70 years old now.

